# Udruga RODA > Samofinanciranje – Rodina rasprodaja >  R 28 - nova rasprodaja-21.05.2011.

## ivakika

Nova rasprodaja (proljetno-ljetna) odrzat ce se u *subotu, 21.05.2011. od 9 do 13 sati u paviljonu 7a na Zagrebačkom Velesajmu

*Na Velesajmu cemo zaprimati robu za rasprodaju u cetvrtak i petak (19. i 20.05.) pa ce nam i opet trebati vasa pomoc. Za sve detalje oko oznacavanja robe i funkcioniranja rasprodaje, pogledajte tekstove na nasem portalu, ili pitajte na ovom topicu 

evo i rasporeda dezurstava, upisujete se na sljedeci nacin-ako dolazite sa djetetom upisite pored SD (sa djetetom), smjene su okvirne, pa ako bas ne mozete od 9-13, upisite da cete biti do 12, ali toga se onda drzite. Ako iz bilo kojeg razloga ne mozete doci, molim vas, samo javite. U zagradi je napisano koliko nam najmanje ljudi treba za funkcioniranje jedne smjene, ali uvijek je bolje da nas je vise 




*četvrtak; 19.05.* 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. 
2. 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. 
2. 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1.
2. 

*petak; 20.05. 
*
9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. 
2. 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. 
2. 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. 
2. 

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. 
2. 

*subota; 21.05. 
*
7-13: (20 osoba)
1. 
2. 

13-18 (što više "friških"): (20 osoba)
1. 
2.

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1. 

*Velika zamolba-za sve one koje se upisuju za dezurstvo za subotu, 21.05. i to u ovom popodnevnom terminu, molim vas da ako se zapisete da cete biti do 18 sati, da do tada i ostanete, jer taj period od 16-18 sati uvijek fali ljudi*

----------


## ani4

> Nova rasprodaja (proljetno-ljetna) odrzat ce se u *subotu, 21.05.2011. od 9 do 13 sati u paviljonu 7a na Zagrebačkom Velesajmu
> 
> *Na Velesajmu cemo zaprimati robu za rasprodaju u cetvrtak i petak (19. i 20.05.) pa ce nam i opet trebati vasa pomoc. Za sve detalje oko oznacavanja robe i funkcioniranja rasprodaje, pogledajte tekstove na nasem portalu, ili pitajte na ovom topicu 
> 
> evo i rasporeda dezurstava, upisujete se na sljedeci nacin-ako dolazite sa djetetom upisite pored SD (sa djetetom), smjene su okvirne, pa ako bas ne mozete od 9-13, upisite da cete biti do 12, ali toga se onda drzite. Ako iz bilo kojeg razloga ne mozete doci, molim vas, samo javite. U zagradi je napisano koliko nam najmanje ljudi treba za funkcioniranje jedne smjene, ali uvijek je bolje da nas je vise 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.

----------


## kljucic

Nova rasprodaja (proljetno-ljetna) odrzat ce se u *subotu, 21.05.2011. od 9 do 13 sati u paviljonu 7a na Zagrebačkom Velesajmu

*Na Velesajmu cemo zaprimati robu za rasprodaju u cetvrtak i petak  (19. i 20.05.) pa ce nam i opet trebati vasa pomoc. Za sve detalje oko  oznacavanja robe i funkcioniranja rasprodaje, pogledajte tekstove na  nasem portalu, ili pitajte na ovom topicu 

evo i rasporeda dezurstava, upisujete se na sljedeci nacin-ako dolazite  sa djetetom upisite pored SD (sa djetetom), smjene su okvirne, pa ako  bas ne mozete od 9-13, upisite da cete biti do 12, ali toga se onda  drzite. Ako iz bilo kojeg razloga ne mozete doci, molim vas, samo  javite. U zagradi je napisano koliko nam najmanje ljudi treba za  funkcioniranje jedne smjene, ali uvijek je bolje da nas je vise 




*četvrtak; 19.05.* 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Ani4
2. 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Ani4 ( do 14.30)
2. 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1.
2. 

*petak; 20.05. 
*
9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Ani4
2. 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Ani4 ( do 14.30)
2. 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. 
2. 

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. 
2. 

*subota; 21.05. 
*
7-13: (20 osoba)
1. 
2. 

13-18 (što više "friških"): (20 osoba)
1. kljucic
2.

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1. 

*Velika  zamolba-za sve one koje se upisuju za dezurstvo za subotu, 21.05. i to u  ovom popodnevnom terminu, molim vas da ako se zapisete da cete biti do  18 sati, da do tada i ostanete, jer taj period od 16-18 sati uvijek fali  ljudi*

----------


## laumi

*četvrtak; 19.05.* 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Ani4
2. 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Ani4 ( do 14.30)
2. 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. laumi
2. 

*petak; 20.05. 
*
9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Ani4
2. 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Ani4 ( do 14.30)
2. 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. laumi 
2. 

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. 
2. 

*subota; 21.05. 
*
7-13: (20 osoba)
1. 
2. 

13-18 (što više "friških"): (20 osoba)
1. kljucic
2.

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1. 

*Velika  zamolba-za sve one koje se upisuju za dezurstvo za subotu, 21.05. i to u  ovom popodnevnom terminu, molim vas da ako se zapisete da cete biti do  18 sati, da do tada i ostanete, jer taj period od 16-18 sati uvijek fali  ljudi*

----------


## superx

> *četvrtak; 19.05.* 
> 
> 9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
> 1. Ani4
> 2. superx do 14h
> 
> 13-16 (10 osoba): 
> 1. Ani4 ( do 14.30)
> 2. 
> ...


 .

----------


## ana.m

*četvrtak; 19.05.* 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Ani4
2. ana.m (sd1)

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Ani4 ( do 14.30)
2. ana.m (sd1)

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. laumi
2. 

*petak; 20.05. 
*
9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Ani4
2. ana.m(sd1)

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Ani4 ( do 14.30)
2. ana.m (sd1)

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. laumi 
2. 

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. 
2. 

*subota; 21.05. 
*
7-13: (20 osoba)
1. 
2. 

13-18 (što više "friških"): (20 osoba)
1. kljucic
2.

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1. 

*Velika  zamolba-za sve one koje se upisuju za dezurstvo za subotu, 21.05. i to u  ovom popodnevnom terminu, molim vas da ako se zapisete da cete biti do  18 sati, da do tada i ostanete, jer taj period od 16-18 sati uvijek fali  ljudi*

----------


## kahna

Ja dolazim sigurno, ali ne znam točno u koja vremena pa se neću zapisivati u tablicu  :Smile:

----------


## emily

*četvrtak; 19.05.* 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Ani4
2. ana.m (sd1)

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Ani4 ( do 14.30)
2. ana.m (sd1)

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. laumi
2. emily (16-18 )
3.
4.


*petak; 20.05. 
*
9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Ani4
2. ana.m(sd1)

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Ani4 ( do 14.30)
2. ana.m (sd1)

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. laumi 
2. 

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. 
2. 

*subota; 21.05. 
*
7-13: (20 osoba)
1. 
2. 

13-18 (što više "friških"): (20 osoba)
1. kljucic
2.

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1. 

*Velika zamolba-za sve one koje se upisuju za dezurstvo za subotu, 21.05. i to u ovom popodnevnom terminu, molim vas da ako se zapisete da cete biti do 18 sati, da do tada i ostanete, jer taj period od 16-18 sati uvijek fali ljudi*

----------


## bucka

*četvrtak; 19.05.* 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Ani4
2. ana.m (sd1)

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Ani4 ( do 14.30)
2. ana.m (sd1)

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. laumi
2. emily (16-18 )
3.
4.


*petak; 20.05. 
*
9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Ani4
2. ana.m(sd1)

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Ani4 ( do 14.30)
2. ana.m (sd1)

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. laumi 
2. 

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. 
2. 

*subota; 21.05. 
*
7-13: (20 osoba)
1. bucka (9-12), a možda i duže ako ću moći stajati na nogama 
2. 

13-18 (što više "friških"): (20 osoba)
1. kljucic
2.

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1. 

*Velika zamolba-za sve one koje se upisuju za  dezurstvo za subotu, 21.05. i to u ovom popodnevnom terminu, molim vas  da ako se zapisete da cete biti do 18 sati, da do tada i ostanete, jer  taj period od 16-18 sati uvijek fali ljudi*

----------


## (maša)

ja dolazim al neznam točno kada jer počinjem raditi za tjedan dana...

----------


## bebačica

> *četvrtak; 19.05.* 
> 
> 9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
> 1. Ani4
> 2. ana.m (sd1)
> 3.bebačica
> 
> 13-16 (10 osoba): 
> 1. Ani4 ( do 14.30)
> ...


 :Smile:

----------


## harlekin

Ja dolazim na volontiranje u četvrtak,petak i dio subote,pozz

----------


## Nimrod

*četvrtak; 19.05.* 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Ani4
2. ana.m (sd1)
3. bebačica
4. Nimrod

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Ani4 ( do 14.30)
2. ana.m (sd1)

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. laumi
2. emily (16-18 )
3.
4.


*petak; 20.05. 
*
9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Ani4
2. ana.m(sd1)
3. bebačica
4. Nimrod

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Ani4 ( do 14.30)
2. ana.m (sd1)

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. laumi 
2. 

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. 
2. 

*subota; 21.05. 
*
7-13: (20 osoba)
1. bucka (9-12), a možda i duže ako ću moći stajati na nogama 
2. 

13-18 (što više "friških"): (20 osoba)
1. kljucic
2. Nimrod (od 14:30 do 18)

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1.

----------


## Teica

Cure, oprostite ako negdje piše - nisam našla: kada se dodijeljuju šifre za prodavatelje?

Hvala  :Smile:  !

----------


## spajalica

sigurna sam da ti pise na portalu.

----------


## ivarica

ne pise jos, uskoro ce

----------


## Teica

Hvala  :Smile:  !

----------


## superx

Ja sam se upisala za četvrtak ujutro pa do 14h.
pa me nema na popisu, kaj sad

----------


## kljucic

Pa upiši se opet. ana.m je krivi post kopipejstala (vjerojatno početni umjesto tvog).

----------


## superx

> *četvrtak; 19.05.* 
> 
> 9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
> 1. Ani4
> 2. ana.m (sd1)
> 3. bebačica
> 4. Nimrod
> 5. Superx do 14 sati
> 
> ...


 .

----------


## Freja

Ja se neću upisati jer mi je to još jako daleko, no nadam se da ću moći doći u četvrtak prije podne i(li) u subotu kad god bude kritično. Potvrdit ću kad budem točno znala raspored.

----------


## ana.m

> Pa upiši se opet. ana.m je krivi post kopipejstala (vjerojatno početni umjesto tvog).


Jesam, ja sam kriva, preksočila sam tvoj post slučajno zato što si krivo kvotala, pa ja tuka uzela zadnji lijepo kvotani...ajme, lude, uopće nisam razmišljala...Oprosti!

----------


## gorka

kao i na prošloj rasprodaji cu biti cijelo vrijeme kad nisam u skoli

----------


## superx

Kiss....

----------


## ninik

*četvrtak; 19.05.* 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Ani4
2. ana.m (sd1)
3. bebačica
4. Nimrod
5. Superx do 14 sati

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Ani4 ( do 14.30)
2. ana.m (sd1)

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. laumi
2. emily (16-18 )
3. ninik od 17 SD
4.


*petak; 20.05. 
*
9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Ani4
2. ana.m(sd1)
3. bebačica
4. Nimrod

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Ani4 ( do 14.30)
2. ana.m (sd1)

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. laumi 
2. ninik od 17 SD

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. 
2. 

*subota; 21.05. 
*
7-13: (20 osoba)
1. bucka (9-12), a možda i duže ako ću moći stajati na nogama 
2. 

13-18 (što više "friških"): (20 osoba)
1. kljucic
2. Nimrod (od 14:30 do 18)

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1.

----------


## diči

četvrtak; 19.05. 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Ani4
2. ana.m (sd1)
3. bebačica
4. Nimrod
5. Superx do 14 sati

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Ani4 ( do 14.30)
2. ana.m (sd1)

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. laumi
2. emily (16-18 )
3. ninik od 17 SD
4.diči


petak; 20.05. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Ani4
2. ana.m(sd1)
3. bebačica
4. Nimrod

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Ani4 ( do 14.30)
2. ana.m (sd1)

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. laumi 
2. ninik od 17 SD
3.diči

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. 
2. 

subota; 21.05. 

7-13: (20 osoba)
1. bucka (9-12), a možda i duže ako ću moći stajati na nogama 
2. diči

13-18 (što više "friških"): (20 osoba)
1. kljucic
2. Nimrod (od 14:30 do 18)
3.diči

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1.

----------


## iva_luca

Dolazim. 
Četvrtak i petak poslije posla; ne znam kada pa se neću bilježiti na listu. 
U subotu vjerojatno na razvrstavanje.

----------


## ivancica

četvrtak; 19.05. 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Ani4
2. ana.m (sd1)
3. bebačica
4. Nimrod
5. Superx do 14 sati
6. ivancica
13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Ani4 ( do 14.30)
2. ana.m (sd1)
3. ivancica(do 15)
16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. laumi
2. emily (16-18 )
3. ninik od 17 SD
4.diči


petak; 20.05. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Ani4
2. ana.m(sd1)
3. bebačica
4. Nimrod
5. ivancica
13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Ani4 ( do 14.30)
2. ana.m (sd1)
3. ivancica(do 15)
16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. laumi 
2. ninik od 17 SD
3.diči

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. 
2. 

subota; 21.05. 

7-13: (20 osoba)
1. bucka (9-12), a možda i duže ako ću moći stajati na nogama 
2. diči

13-18 (što više "friških"): (20 osoba)
1. kljucic
2. Nimrod (od 14:30 do 18)
3.diči

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1.

----------


## Shanti

*četvrtak; 19.05. 
*
9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Ani4
2. ana.m (sd1)
3. bebačica
4. Nimrod
5. Superx do 14 sati
6. ivancica

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Ani4 ( do 14.30)
2. ana.m (sd1)
3. ivancica(do 15)

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. laumi
2. emily (16-18 )
3. ninik od 17 SD
4.diči


*petak; 20.05.* 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Ani4
2. ana.m(sd1)
3. bebačica
4. Nimrod
5. ivancica

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Ani4 ( do 14.30)
2. ana.m (sd1)
3. ivancica(do 15)

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. laumi 
2. ninik od 17 SD
3.diči
4. Shanti

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Shanti (vjerojatno do 21)
2. 

*subota; 21.05.* 

7-13: (20 osoba)
1. bucka (9-12), a možda i duže ako ću moći stajati na nogama 
2. diči

13-18 (što više "friških"): (20 osoba)
1. kljucic
2. Nimrod (od 14:30 do 18)
3.diči

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1.

----------


## mfo

*četvrtak; 19.05.* 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Ani4
2. ana.m (sd1)
3. bebačica
4. Nimrod
5. Superx do 14 sati
6. ivancica
7. mfo (9:30-15:00 - sd1)

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Ani4 ( do 14.30)
2. ana.m (sd1)
3. ivancica(do 15)

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. laumi
2. emily (16-18 )
3. ninik od 17 SD
4.diči


*petak; 20.05.* 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Ani4
2. ana.m(sd1)
3. bebačica
4. Nimrod
5. ivancica
6. mfo (9:30-15:00 - sd1)

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Ani4 ( do 14.30)
2. ana.m (sd1)
3. ivancica(do 15)

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. laumi 
2. ninik od 17 SD
3.diči
4. Shanti

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Shanti (vjerojatno do 21)
2. 

*subota; 21.05.* 

7-13: (20 osoba)
1. bucka (9-12), a možda i duže ako ću moći stajati na nogama 
2. diči

13-18 (što više "friških"): (20 osoba)
1. kljucic
2. Nimrod (od 14:30 do 18)
3.diči

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1.

----------


## puntica

*četvrtak; 19.05.* 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Ani4
2. ana.m (sd1)
3. bebačica
4. Nimrod
5. Superx do 14 sati
6. ivancica
7. mfo (9:30-15:00 - sd1)
8. puntica

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Ani4 ( do 14.30)
2. ana.m (sd1)
3. ivancica(do 15)

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. laumi
2. emily (16-18 )
3. ninik od 17 SD
4.diči


*petak; 20.05.* 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Ani4
2. ana.m(sd1)
3. bebačica
4. Nimrod
5. ivancica
6. mfo (9:30-15:00 - sd1)

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Ani4 ( do 14.30)
2. ana.m (sd1)
3. ivancica(do 15)

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. laumi 
2. ninik od 17 SD
3.diči
4. Shanti

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Shanti (vjerojatno do 21)
2. 

*subota; 21.05.* 

7-13: (20 osoba)
1. bucka (9-12), a možda i duže ako ću moći stajati na nogama 
2. diči
3. puntica

13-18 (što više "friških"): (20 osoba)
1. kljucic
2. Nimrod (od 14:30 do 18)
3.diči

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1.

----------


## spajalica

*četvrtak; 19.05.* 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Ani4
2. ana.m (sd1)
3. bebačica
4. Nimrod
5. Superx do 14 sati
6. ivancica
7. mfo (9:30-15:00 - sd1)
8. puntica

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Ani4 ( do 14.30)
2. ana.m (sd1)
3. ivancica(do 15)

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. laumi
2. emily (16-18 )
3. ninik od 17 SD
4. diči
 5. spajalica

*petak; 20.05.* 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Ani4
2. ana.m(sd1)
3. bebačica
4. Nimrod
5. ivancica
6. mfo (9:30-15:00 - sd1)

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Ani4 ( do 14.30)
2. ana.m (sd1)
3. ivancica(do 15)

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. laumi 
2. ninik od 17 SD
3. diči
4. Shanti
 5. spajalica

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Shanti (vjerojatno do 21)
2. 

*subota; 21.05.* 

7-13: (20 osoba)
1. bucka (9-12), a možda i duže ako ću moći stajati na nogama 
2. diči
3. puntica
 4. spajalica 

13-18 (što više "friških"): (20 osoba)
1. kljucic
2. Nimrod (od 14:30 do 18)
3. diči

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1.[/QUOTE]

----------


## 2xmama

*četvrtak; 19.05.* 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Ani4
2. ana.m (sd1)
3. bebačica
4. Nimrod
5. Superx do 14 sati
6. ivancica
7. mfo (9:30-15:00 - sd1)
8. puntica

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Ani4 ( do 14.30)
2. ana.m (sd1)
3. ivancica(do 15)

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. laumi
2. emily (16-18 )
3. ninik od 17 SD
4. diči
 5. spajalica

*petak; 20.05.* 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Ani4
2. ana.m(sd1)
3. bebačica
4. Nimrod
5. ivancica
6. mfo (9:30-15:00 - sd1)

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Ani4 ( do 14.30)
2. ana.m (sd1)
3. ivancica(do 15)
4. 2xmama

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. laumi 
2. ninik od 17 SD
3. diči
4. Shanti
 5. spajalica

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Shanti (vjerojatno do 21)
2. 

*subota; 21.05.* 

7-13: (20 osoba)
1. bucka (9-12), a možda i duže ako ću moći stajati na nogama 
2. diči
3. puntica
 4. spajalica 

13-18 (što više "friških"): (20 osoba)
1. kljucic
2. Nimrod (od 14:30 do 18)
3. diči

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1.

doći ću i u subotu čim uspijem zbrisati s posla,nadam se oko 14.30-15, ako tada još uopće trebate pomoć...

----------


## tinnkka

[QUOTE=2xmama;1887495]*četvrtak; 19.05.* 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Ani4
2. ana.m (sd1)
3. bebačica
4. Nimrod
5. Superx do 14 sati
6. ivancica
7. mfo (9:30-15:00 - sd1)
8. puntica

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Ani4 ( do 14.30)
2. ana.m (sd1)
3. ivancica(do 15)
4.tinnkka (12-16)

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. laumi
2. emily (16-18 )
3. ninik od 17 SD
4. diči
 5. spajalica

*petak; 20.05.* 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Ani4
2. ana.m(sd1)
3. bebačica
4. Nimrod
5. ivancica
6. mfo (9:30-15:00 - sd1)
7. tinnkka(10-15:00 - sd1)

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Ani4 ( do 14.30)
2. ana.m (sd1)
3. ivancica(do 15)
4. 2xmama

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. laumi 
2. ninik od 17 SD
3. diči
4. Shanti
 5. spajalica

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Shanti (vjerojatno do 21)
2. 

*subota; 21.05.* 

7-13: (20 osoba)
1. bucka (9-12), a možda i duže ako ću moći stajati na nogama 
2. diči
3. puntica
 4. spajalica 

13-18 (što više "friških"): (20 osoba)
1. kljucic
2. Nimrod (od 14:30 do 18)
3. diči

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1.

----------


## Vlvl

*četvrtak; 19.05. 

*9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Ani4
2. ana.m (sd1)
3. bebačica
4. Nimrod
5. Superx do 14 sati
6. ivancica
7. mfo (9:30-15:00 - sd1)
8. puntica

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Ani4 ( do 14.30)
2. ana.m (sd1)
3. ivancica(do 15)
4.tinnkka (12-16)

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. laumi
2. emily (16-18 )
3. ninik od 17 SD
4. diči
 5. spajalica

*petak; 20.05.* 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Ani4
2. ana.m(sd1)
3. bebačica
4. Nimrod
5. ivancica
6. mfo (9:30-15:00 - sd1)
7. tinnkka(10-15:00 - sd1)

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Ani4 ( do 14.30)
2. ana.m (sd1)
3. ivancica(do 15)
4. 2xmama

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. laumi 
2. ninik od 17 SD
3. diči
4. Shanti
 5. spajalica
6. Vlvl

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Shanti (vjerojatno do 21)
2. Vlvl

*subota; 21.05.* 

7-13: (20 osoba)
1. bucka (9-12), a možda i duže ako ću moći stajati na nogama 
2. diči
3. puntica
 4. spajalica 

13-18 (što više "friških"): (20 osoba)
1. kljucic
2. Nimrod (od 14:30 do 18)
3. diči

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1.[/QUOTE]

----------


## laumi

ja se moram zapisati za drugi termin, nešto mi se ispriječilo
doći ću u četvrtak i petak od cca 14-16 h

----------


## laumi

četvrtak; 19.05. 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Ani4
2. ana.m (sd1)
3. bebačica
4. Nimrod
5. Superx do 14 sati
6. ivancica
7. mfo (9:30-15:00 - sd1)
8. puntica

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Ani4 ( do 14.30)
2. ana.m (sd1)
3. ivancica(do 15)
4.tinnkka (12-16)
5. laumi (14-16)

16-20 (10 osoba): 
 2. emily (16-18 )
3. ninik od 17 SD
4. diči
 5. spajalica

*petak; 20.05.* 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Ani4
2. ana.m(sd1)
3. bebačica
4. Nimrod
5. ivancica
6. mfo (9:30-15:00 - sd1)
7. tinnkka(10-15:00 - sd1)

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Ani4 ( do 14.30)
2. ana.m (sd1)
3. ivancica(do 15)
4. 2xmama
5. laumi (14-16)

16-20 (10 osoba): 

2. ninik od 17 SD
3. diči
4. Shanti
 5. spajalica
6. Vlvl

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Shanti (vjerojatno do 21)
2. Vlvl

*subota; 21.05.* 

7-13: (20 osoba)
1. bucka (9-12), a možda i duže ako ću moći stajati na nogama 
2. diči
3. puntica
 4. spajalica 

13-18 (što više "friških"): (20 osoba)
1. kljucic
2. Nimrod (od 14:30 do 18)
3. diči

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)

----------


## laumi

večeras sam saznala da neću moći doći u petak, nego samo u četvrtak, žao mi je


*četvrtak; 19.05.* 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Ani4
2. ana.m (sd1)
3. bebačica
4. Nimrod
5. Superx do 14 sati
6. ivancica
7. mfo (9:30-15:00 - sd1)
8. puntica

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Ani4 ( do 14.30)
2. ana.m (sd1)
3. ivancica(do 15)
4.tinnkka (12-16)
5. laumi  

16-20 (10 osoba): 
 2. emily (16-18 )
3. ninik od 17 SD
4. diči
 5. spajalica

*petak; 20.05.* 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Ani4
2. ana.m(sd1)
3. bebačica
4. Nimrod
5. ivancica
6. mfo (9:30-15:00 - sd1)
7. tinnkka(10-15:00 - sd1)

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Ani4 ( do 14.30)
2. ana.m (sd1)
3. ivancica(do 15)
4. 2xmama

16-20 (10 osoba): 

2. ninik od 17 SD
3. diči
4. Shanti
 5. spajalica
6. Vlvl

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Shanti (vjerojatno do 21)
2. Vlvl

*subota; 21.05.* 

7-13: (20 osoba)
1. bucka (9-12), a možda i duže ako ću moći stajati na nogama 
2. diči
3. puntica
 4. spajalica 

13-18 (što više "friških"): (20 osoba)
1. kljucic
2. Nimrod (od 14:30 do 18)
3. diči

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)

----------


## diči

*mi odosmo na more iznenada, tako da najvjerojatnije propuštamo ovu rasprodaju...žao mi je...sretni svima...*


*četvrtak; 19.05.* 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Ani4
2. ana.m (sd1)
3. bebačica
4. Nimrod
5. Superx do 14 sati
6. ivancica
7. mfo (9:30-15:00 - sd1)
8. puntica

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Ani4 ( do 14.30)
2. ana.m (sd1)
3. ivancica(do 15)
4.tinnkka (12-16)
5. laumi 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
2. emily (16-18 )
3. ninik od 17 SD
4. spajalica

*petak; 20.05.* 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Ani4
2. ana.m(sd1)
3. bebačica
4. Nimrod
5. ivancica
6. mfo (9:30-15:00 - sd1)
7. tinnkka(10-15:00 - sd1)

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Ani4 ( do 14.30)
2. ana.m (sd1)
3. ivancica(do 15)
4. 2xmama

16-20 (10 osoba): 

2. ninik od 17 SD
3. Shanti
4. spajalica
5. Vlvl

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Shanti (vjerojatno do 21)
2. Vlvl

*subota; 21.05.* 

7-13: (20 osoba)
1. bucka (9-12), a možda i duže ako ću moći stajati na nogama 
2. puntica
3. spajalica 

13-18 (što više "friških"): (20 osoba)
1. kljucic
2. Nimrod (od 14:30 do 18)

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)

----------


## jadro

četvrtak; 19.05. 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Ani4
2. ana.m (sd1)
3. bebačica
4. Nimrod
5. Superx do 14 sati
6. ivancica
7. mfo (9:30-15:00 - sd1)
8. puntica

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Ani4 ( do 14.30)
2. ana.m (sd1)
3. ivancica(do 15)
4.tinnkka (12-16)
5. laumi 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. emily (16-18 )
2. ninik od 17 SD
3. spajalica
4. jadro (od 17)

petak; 20.05. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Ani4
2. ana.m(sd1)
3. bebačica
4. Nimrod
5. ivancica
6. mfo (9:30-15:00 - sd1)
7. tinnkka(10-15:00 - sd1)

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Ani4 ( do 14.30)
2. ana.m (sd1)
3. ivancica(do 15)
4. 2xmama

16-20 (10 osoba): 

1. ninik od 17 SD
2. Shanti
3. spajalica
4. Vlvl
5. jadro

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Shanti (vjerojatno do 21)
2. Vlvl

subota; 21.05. 

7-13: (20 osoba)
1. bucka (9-12), a možda i duže ako ću moći stajati na nogama 
2. puntica
3. spajalica 
4. jadro

13-18 (što više "friških"): (20 osoba)
1. kljucic
2. Nimrod (od 14:30 do 18)

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)

----------


## anna-y

Ja se neću upisivati - samo ću se "pojaviti" :Dancing Fever: 

...a možda dovodem i novu šljakericu  :Klap:

----------


## Spider Pig

četvrtak; 19.05.

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Ani4
2. ana.m (sd1)
3. bebačica
4. Nimrod
5. Superx do 14 sati
6. ivancica
7. mfo (9:30-15:00 - sd1)
8. puntica

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Ani4 ( do 14.30)
2. ana.m (sd1)
3. ivancica(do 15)
4.tinnkka (12-16)
5. laumi 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. emily (16-18 )
2. ninik od 17 SD
3. spajalica
4. jadro (od 17)

petak; 20.05. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Ani4
2. ana.m(sd1)
3. bebačica
4. Nimrod
5. ivancica
6. mfo (9:30-15:00 - sd1)
7. tinnkka(10-15:00 - sd1)

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Ani4 ( do 14.30)
2. ana.m (sd1)
3. ivancica(do 15)
4. 2xmama

16-20 (10 osoba): 

1. ninik od 17 SD
2. Shanti
3. spajalica
4. Vlvl
5. jadro
6. Spider Pig od 17h

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Shanti (vjerojatno do 21)
2. Vlvl

subota; 21.05. 

7-13: (20 osoba)
1. bucka (9-12), a možda i duže ako ću moći stajati na nogama 
2. puntica
3. spajalica 
4. jadro

13-18 (što više "friških"): (20 osoba)
1. kljucic
2. Nimrod (od 14:30 do 18)

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)

----------


## mamma Juanita

četvrtak; 19.05.

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Ani4
2. ana.m (sd1)
3. bebačica
4. Nimrod
5. Superx do 14 sati
6. ivancica
7. mfo (9:30-15:00 - sd1)
8. puntica

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Ani4 ( do 14.30)
2. ana.m (sd1)
3. ivancica(do 15)
4.tinnkka (12-16)
5. laumi 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. emily (16-18 )
2. ninik od 17 SD
3. spajalica
4. jadro (od 17)

petak; 20.05. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Ani4
2. ana.m(sd1)
3. bebačica
4. Nimrod
5. ivancica
6. mfo (9:30-15:00 - sd1)
7. tinnkka(10-15:00 - sd1)
8. mamma Juanita (10-13:30)

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Ani4 ( do 14.30)
2. ana.m (sd1)
3. ivancica(do 15)
4. 2xmama

16-20 (10 osoba): 

1. ninik od 17 SD
2. Shanti
3. spajalica
4. Vlvl
5. jadro
6. Spider Pig od 17h

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Shanti (vjerojatno do 21)
2. Vlvl

subota; 21.05. 

7-13: (20 osoba)
1. bucka (9-12), a možda i duže ako ću moći stajati na nogama 
2. puntica
3. spajalica 
4. jadro

13-18 (što više "friških"): (20 osoba)
1. kljucic
2. Nimrod (od 14:30 do 18)

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)

----------


## Davor

Vidim da fali muških ujutro pa dođem. Ako budem višak vratim se svom poslu...

četvrtak; 19.05.

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Ani4
2. ana.m (sd1)
3. bebačica
4. Nimrod
5. Superx do 14 sati
6. ivancica
7. mfo (9:30-15:00 - sd1)
8. puntica
9. Davor

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Ani4 ( do 14.30)
2. ana.m (sd1)
3. ivancica(do 15)
4.tinnkka (12-16)
5. laumi 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. emily (16-18 )
2. ninik od 17 SD
3. spajalica
4. jadro (od 17)

petak; 20.05. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Ani4
2. ana.m(sd1)
3. bebačica
4. Nimrod
5. ivancica
6. mfo (9:30-15:00 - sd1)
7. tinnkka(10-15:00 - sd1)
8. mamma Juanita (10-13:30)

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Ani4 ( do 14.30)
2. ana.m (sd1)
3. ivancica(do 15)
4. 2xmama

16-20 (10 osoba): 

1. ninik od 17 SD
2. Shanti
3. spajalica
4. Vlvl
5. jadro
6. Spider Pig od 17h

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Shanti (vjerojatno do 21)
2. Vlvl

subota; 21.05. 

7-13: (20 osoba)
1. bucka (9-12), a možda i duže ako ću moći stajati na nogama 
2. puntica
3. spajalica 
4. jadro

13-18 (što više "friških"): (20 osoba)
1. kljucic
2. Nimrod (od 14:30 do 18)

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)

----------


## Willow

i ja najvjerojatnije dođem petak sredinom dana, koliko mi klinci dopuste  :Wink:

----------


## emily

prebacujem se s cetvrtka na subotu

četvrtak; 19.05.

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Ani4
2. ana.m (sd1)
3. bebačica
4. Nimrod
5. Superx do 14 sati
6. ivancica
7. mfo (9:30-15:00 - sd1)
8. puntica
9. Davor

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Ani4 ( do 14.30)
2. ana.m (sd1)
3. ivancica(do 15)
4.tinnkka (12-16)
5. laumi 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. ninik od 17 SD
2. spajalica
3. jadro (od 17)

petak; 20.05. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Ani4
2. ana.m(sd1)
3. bebačica
4. Nimrod
5. ivancica
6. mfo (9:30-15:00 - sd1)
7. tinnkka(10-15:00 - sd1)
8. mamma Juanita (10-13:30)

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Ani4 ( do 14.30)
2. ana.m (sd1)
3. ivancica(do 15)
4. 2xmama

16-20 (10 osoba): 

1. ninik od 17 SD
2. Shanti
3. spajalica
4. Vlvl
5. jadro
6. Spider Pig od 17h

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Shanti (vjerojatno do 21)
2. Vlvl

subota; 21.05. 

7-13: (20 osoba)
1. bucka (9-12), a možda i duže ako ću moći stajati na nogama 
2. puntica
3. spajalica 
4. jadro
5. emily

13-18 (što više "friških"): (20 osoba)
1. kljucic
2. Nimrod (od 14:30 do 18)

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)

----------


## malo plavo

četvrtak; 19.05.

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Ani4
2. ana.m (sd1)
3. bebačica
4. Nimrod
5. Superx do 14 sati
6. ivancica
7. mfo (9:30-15:00 - sd1)
8. puntica
9. Davor

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Ani4 ( do 14.30)
2. ana.m (sd1)
3. ivancica(do 15)
4.tinnkka (12-16)
5. laumi 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. ninik od 17 SD
2. spajalica
3. jadro (od 17)

petak; 20.05. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Ani4
2. ana.m(sd1)
3. bebačica
4. Nimrod
5. ivancica
6. mfo (9:30-15:00 - sd1)
7. tinnkka(10-15:00 - sd1)
8. mamma Juanita (10-13:30)

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Ani4 ( do 14.30)
2. ana.m (sd1)
3. ivancica(do 15)
4. 2xmama

16-20 (10 osoba): 

1. ninik od 17 SD
2. Shanti
3. spajalica
4. Vlvl
5. jadro
6. Spider Pig od 17h
7. malo plavo

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Shanti (vjerojatno do 21)
2. Vlvl

subota; 21.05. 

7-13: (20 osoba)
1. bucka (9-12), a možda i duže ako ću moći stajati na nogama 
2. puntica
3. spajalica 
4. jadro
5. emily

13-18 (što više "friških"): (20 osoba)
1. kljucic
2. Nimrod (od 14:30 do 18)

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)

----------


## laumi

ja se moram skroz izbrisati s ove rasprodaje, danas sam se probudila s crijevnom virozom. baš mi je žao!

vidimo se na sljedećoj rasprodaji.

----------


## jadro

hop. hop

malo podižem  :Smile: 

ajmo cure/dečki trebalo bi nas malo više...vjerujte, na primopredaji/rasprodaji se radi, ali i druži  :Smile:

----------


## tinnkka

> četvrtak; 19.05.
> 
> 9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
> 1. Ani4
> 2. ana.m (sd1)
> 3. bebačica
> 4. Nimrod
> 5. Superx do 14 sati
> 6. ivancica
> ...


Mala promjena. morat cu u cetvrtak iliti danas otici malo ranije, danas su vjezbe kod logopeda bas u pol 5, pa da znate...

----------


## Teica

četvrtak; 19.05.

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Ani4
2. ana.m (sd1)
3. bebačica
4. Nimrod
5. Superx do 14 sati
6. ivancica
7. mfo (9:30-15:00 - sd1)
8. puntica
9. Davor

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Ani4 ( do 14.30)
2. ana.m (sd1)
3. ivancica(do 15)
4.tinnkka (12-16)
5. laumi 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. ninik od 17 SD
2. spajalica
3. jadro (od 17)

petak; 20.05. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Ani4
2. ana.m(sd1)
3. bebačica
4. Nimrod
5. ivancica
6. mfo (9:30-15:00 - sd1)
7. tinnkka(10-15:00 - sd1)
8. mamma Juanita (10-13:30)

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Ani4 ( do 14.30)
2. ana.m (sd1)
3. ivancica(do 15)
4. 2xmama
5. Teica (ako mi zdravlje ikako dopusti)

16-20 (10 osoba): 

1. ninik od 17 SD
2. Shanti
3. spajalica
4. Vlvl
5. jadro
6. Spider Pig od 17h
7. malo plavo

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Shanti (vjerojatno do 21)
2. Vlvl

subota; 21.05. 

7-13: (20 osoba)
1. bucka (9-12), a možda i duže ako ću moći stajati na nogama 
2. puntica
3. spajalica 
4. jadro
5. emily

13-18 (što više "friških"): (20 osoba)
1. kljucic
2. Nimrod (od 14:30 do 18)

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)

----------


## mamma Juanita

prebacujem svoj sutrašnji termin nešto kasnije i kraće, plus dodajem subotu popodne:



četvrtak; 19.05.

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Ani4
2. ana.m (sd1)
3. bebačica
4. Nimrod
5. Superx do 14 sati
6. ivancica
7. mfo (9:30-15:00 - sd1)
8. puntica
9. Davor

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Ani4 ( do 14.30)
2. ana.m (sd1)
3. ivancica(do 15)
4.tinnkka (12-16)
5. laumi 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. ninik od 17 SD
2. spajalica
3. jadro (od 17)

petak; 20.05. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Ani4
2. ana.m(sd1)
3. bebačica
4. Nimrod
5. ivancica
6. mfo (9:30-15:00 - sd1)
7. tinnkka(10-15:00 - sd1)


13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Ani4 ( do 14.30)
2. ana.m (sd1)
3. ivancica(do 15)
4. 2xmama
5. Teica (ako mi zdravlje ikako dopusti)
6. mamma Juanita (13-14:30)


16-20 (10 osoba): 

1. ninik od 17 SD
2. Shanti
3. spajalica
4. Vlvl
5. jadro
6. Spider Pig od 17h
7. malo plavo

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Shanti (vjerojatno do 21)
2. Vlvl

subota; 21.05. 

7-13: (20 osoba)
1. bucka (9-12), a možda i duže ako ću moći stajati na nogama 
2. puntica
3. spajalica 
4. jadro
5. emily

13-18 (što više "friških"): (20 osoba)
1. kljucic
2. Nimrod (od 14:30 do 18)
3. mamma Juanita

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)

----------

